# East Side - A majority of it



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

anyone coming up river is trashed it would be appreciated if u took some trash out instead of leaving trash there and perhaps call dnr on any white trash salmon snagging hillbilly that decides to litter


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

GuppyII said:


> I got a 10 spot that says A-S gets one of the first!


I got one this last april on an unmentionable of the east side. Little male around 6lbs.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

slickdragger said:


> ausable steelhead
> i would tell u to stay and save ur gas and wait cus there are very few salmon around and most are already locked on gravel and all i have seen for steelhead is plants that never made it out to the lake this year but why waste my time because you will just tell me im wrong so good luck fishing for the four adult fidh in the as right now


Never said you were wrong. I simply do not go by what people on the site say. I know that river, and I know what should be available under certain weather and conditions. We all don't fish the same. One guy might say "nothing going on" while another guy simply hits the river and bangs a few fish. I've done and saw it over and over and over again during my years on the AS. 

There are likely some pre-spawn salmon and a few steelhead around. There's no doubt in my mind. Flow has been up and steady for a couple weeks, it's been cold and rainy; water temp is already 58*. Yeah, there's gonna be fish there. Kings will probably trickle in for the next month+, like always. Steelies will do the same, unless we get some NE winds and consistent rains. Then, there will be PUSHES coming. I'm no pro on the Big A, but I know how to fish it.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Never said you were wrong. I simply do not go by what people on the site say. I know that river, and I know what should be available under certain weather and conditions. We all don't fish the same. One guy might say "nothing going on" while another guy simply hits the river and bangs a few fish. I've done and saw it over and over and over again during my years on the AS.
> 
> There are likely some pre-spawn salmon and a few steelhead around. There's no doubt in my mind. Flow has been up and steady for a couple weeks, it's been cold and rainy; water temp is already 58*. Yeah, there's gonna be fish there. Kings will probably trickle in for the next month+, like always. Steelies will do the same, unless we get some NE winds and consistent rains. Then, there will be PUSHES coming. I'm no pro on the Big A, but I know how to fish it.



Yea u sure do know how to fish it! There's fish in the river I guarantee it! Hopefully I can get my fall chores done and get up before November.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Give it a couple of years and there will be Atlantics in the Au Sable. There is a few in there right now. The problem is that nobody targets them and when caught they will be caught by someone fishing for something else. I catch a few every year fishing for steelhead. I used to fish for Atlantics and caught at least 2 or three every trip. Once the mayflies were on there were plenty of Atlantics to be caught for about 6 weeks. I would bet nobody will be fishing for them mid summer.


----------



## steelgotreelsmokin (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi guys new here i know the big a pretty well but its a long drive for me to do a day trip and wanted to teach my 12yo son to steelhead fish the rifle is alot closer to me and the river is wadable for him im not sure if the rifle gets a decent run of steel or should i just go a little north to an unmentionable thaks for any input


----------

